# ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia Ver.2 Released



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like ADA has decided to stick with Amazonia II by releasing it with a base layer supplement - the product called Amazonia Ver.2.

Here's what ADA said in their email announcement:



> Aqua Soil - Amazonia Ver.2 is released as an ADA’s new substrate material.
> 
> Amazonia Ver.2 is an updated product from the existing Amazonia II made from natural black soil. The Amazonia II hardly causes water turbidity and discoloration compared to the original Amazonia. As leaving the characteristic of the Amazonia II the same, Amazonia Supplement to strengthen the nutrients of the substrate comes with Amazonia Ver.2 anew.
> 
> ...


Here's the video that went along with it:






I'm a big fan of Aqua Soil Amazonia and prefer it over Controsoil and other buffering, nutrient-enriched products on the market. Wanted to share here. I'm not affiliated with ADA or any company, just spouting off about what I like.

Newcomers to the hobby sometimes experienced cloudiness with regular Amazonia, so ADA released Amazonia II a couple years ago. It's easier for new folks to work with but also contains fewer nutrients (or quantities of nutrients) than regular Aquasoil. So this appears to be ADA's solution - releasing soil with a fertilizer supplement to go beneath the substrate. From what I can tell by speaking with an ADA friend the past few days, the supplement is just a hyper-concentrated version of regular Amazonia in pellet form which... okay, I guess? Should make the no-cloud version of their substrate much more useful for more experienced aquarists.

Now, if only they could come up with a less confusing Amazonia substrate line. Aqua Soil Amazonia, Aqua Soil Amazonia II, Aqua Soil Amazonia Light, Aqua Soil Amazonia Ver.2. Beyond confusing for people unfamiliar with their products. The only way I've been able to truly understand the differences in the Amazonia line is to use them in real life.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I still prefer the normal aquasoil and worm castings to add bacteria and extra nutrients. Wonder if they will sell the pellets separately as root tabs.


----------

